# 1776 Books in PDF files



## DaveB (Aug 18, 2011)

On my travels looking for a spitfire schematics came upon this site with just about everything you need on aircraft, men,guns,campains etc.

Osprey publishing - complete collection - 1776 books in 40 series (26/06/2008) PDF Torrent - btjunkie


----------

